

Rate my startup: Pixability.com - kilomanamolik
http://www.pixability.com/

======
kilomanamolik
It allows for standardization across the board. By using only pre-selected
cameras, we control for video quality, bitrate, audio format, etc.
Essentially, it simplifies the entire process.

------
ameyamk
why do u need to send me a camera? why can't I use my camera and send you the
footage?

